# memory card for mp5 player



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got my son's mp5 player UPS. It's a 4GB device by somebody known as Pyrus Electronics. Supposedly you can install a microSD card. Would that be the same type of card I'm using in my camera? I happen to have a spare 8GB card by PNY (if that's the manufacturer's name). So will that card work?

I've got a subquestion. Supposedly I can download videos from YouTube. Would that be any video they offer or do I have to go to the Store and pay for a rental?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Sailor :wink:

A 'Micro-SD' card is what you might well find in your mobile (cell) phone - Its a tiny plastic square(ish) wafer, just a couple of mm big (see here). The 'SD' bit come with it, it's a normal-looking SD-card with a small slot that the micro-card slides into, letting it be usable in SD compatible equipment, card-readers etc. :wink:

DL'ing the Youtube videos is very much a grey area, very often vids get removed for copyright infringement etc. though others are perfectly fine.


----------

